
U.S. drivers waste billions paying for premium gas, AAA says - bko
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-drivers-waste-billions-paying-for-premium-gas-aaa-says-2016-09-20
======
overcast
I pay a premium to have ethanol free gas. Not much choice when you're lucky to
even have it available.

------
tmaly
how much energy and food do we waste by requiring ethanol in gas?

